# Did my puppy stop growing?



## JBarbosa (Aug 23, 2020)

Hello guys,

I hope everybody is happy with their V's just like me.

I am a lucky owner of a 9 month vizsla. However I've noticed that he has the same weight since 8 months. He has currently 20 kilograms and it seems that he has stopped growing... I wonder if this is normal. I've never owned a viszla or a dog. At this age, isn't he suposed to be still growing and have around 24 kg or something like that?!

Should I be worried or he is just a smaller pup? Maybe this is perfectly normal and I don't even know.

Out of curiosity, how much did your vizslas weighed at this age?

Thanks for the attention!


----------



## gunnr (Aug 14, 2009)

At 11 months old, my Boy is about 22.5kg. At the 9 month mark he was about 20-21kg mark. It was very subtle wieght changes from months 8-10.
If experience holds true, he'll probably top out at about 26-27 kilos by this time next year.
They get their height and length fairly quick, but all of mine never got their full adult weight until their second year. It's not really a diet issue either. Finn, my 11 month old, is fed three times a day, and also eats a whole chicken every 5-6 days.


----------



## texasred (Jan 29, 2012)

Like gunnr, my dogs never fully filled out till between 2, and 3 years old.


----------



## Gabica (Jan 20, 2018)

Same here, till 2 they both looked as if they weren't properly fed well regardless of high quality and amount of food. And Miksa also decided to add a half an inch on tallness between 23 and 24 months, go figure their growth path...


----------



## Dallyo (Jan 27, 2018)

our boy is 2 and a half and id say he's only just got his adult frame. he's 28.5kg. we had issues with keeping his weight up whilst he was growing. I wouldn't be concerned.


----------

